# Evil Look!



## Swtbrat (Dec 27, 2007)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=1612655&cache=1">http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=1612655&cache=1</a><!-- m -->

I love kid videos.

Brat!


----------



## nat (Dec 27, 2007)

that was excellent. ha ha. I love it


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 27, 2007)

>:-/ LOL


----------



## olympus (Dec 27, 2007)

That baby was the real deal, I would take him to collect money that people owed me.


----------



## Mike (Dec 27, 2007)

Hehehe.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 27, 2007)

That's too funny!!!!


----------

